# Violence begets Violence, Hatred begets Amiibo sales



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2015)

> "I hate her fans, too. I know for a fact her amiibo will be among one of the most popular, which is why I took the time to wait and pre-order over 100 of her. I do not want her fans to be happy... It just crushes me Nintendo from the good days went to this shit for character designs."


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2015)

Spending $4,000 on figurines?  Why?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 11, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5jWStR3AHQ[/youtube]

I think this guy's trollin


----------



## Atlas (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuck Rosalina.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2015)

Dream said:


> Spending $4,000 on figurines?  Why?



*Hate*. Let me tell you how much I've come to _*hate*_ Rosalina since I began to live. There are 298.87 million copies of printed super mario in circulation across the world. If the word *'hate'* was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those millions of games it would not equal one one-billionth of the *hate* I feel for Nintendo women at this micro-instant. For Rosalina. *Hate. Hate.*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2015)

Dude's either a scalper or his hateboner is truly that strong

Or both

Whichever way he's a piece of shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm beginning to like this Rosalina gal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

Good man. 
With that money even more Rosalina products will be made, perfumes even.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2015)

Rosalina is the best Nintendo Girl.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow, that's pathetic.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2015)

that's hilarious


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2015)

zenieth said:


> *Hate*. Let me tell you how much I've come to _*hate*_ Rosalina since I began to live. There are 298.87 million copies of printed super mario in circulation across the world. If the word *'hate'* was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those millions of games it would not equal one one-billionth of the *hate* I feel for Nintendo women at this micro-instant. For Rosalina. *Hate. Hate.*



I wish I could rep this post.:rofl


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, as UR said, I don't think this guy really gets how this is going to work out for him.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2015)

Wait... I mean, I hate Rosy too, but if you truly disliked her, why in the world would you order that many figures? It makes no se--



> a collector of vintage Nintendo items who goes by both "Daily Dose" and "Mariotehplumber" revealed that he's pre-ordered more than a hundred Rosalina & Luma amiibo





> "Mariotehplumber"



Ooooooooohhhhhh....

Heh, heh, never mind then. Yeah, this guy's a pretty well-known troll on Youtube. He's most likely lying. And even if he isn't, he's most likely just scalping and using the interview to garner sales under a different name, knowing that his detractors will probably start buying used Rosy amiibo to spite him.

He's the worst type of person, but it's working for him, so.... *shrugs*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh he's definitely scalping.

The question is "is he scalping with a vendetta?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

But I like Rosalina


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 11, 2015)

so, who the fuck is is bitch


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2015)

She's a terrible character, however with the amount of money this guy spent he probably secretly loves her


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2015)

Jane Crocker said:


> She's a terrible character, however with the amount of money this guy spent he probably secretly loves her



Nah, I doubt it.

According to the article he bought/is planning on buying a bunch of other Amiibo for very much the same reason. I'm guessing he picked on Rosy in the interview because he knew that would illicit the biggest response. That's... just the kinda guy mariotehplumber is.


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Nah, I doubt it.
> 
> According to the article he bought/is planning on buying a bunch of other Amiibo for very much the same reason. I'm guessing he picked on Rosy in the interview because he knew that would illicit the biggest response. That's... just the kinda guy mariotehplumber is.


Was kinda hoping this wasn't about money and that the guy was just insane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

So... What's wrong with Rosalina?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

So in the end it has to be this wayyyyy


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2015)

Khris said:


> So... What's wrong with Rosalina?



That kinda depends on who you ask.

I'm not fond of her myself, but that's for personal, admittedly unfair reasons that may or may not have to do with Daisy. There's nothing _inherently_ wrong with her other than looking alarmingly like Peach.


----------

